# Never make it to test day



## Shooting star

Hi All

I wonder if anyone could offer any suggestions or advice.

I am on ovulation induction using menopur and a trigger injection of ovitrelle and we do the rest! However on each occasion so far AF has arrived 10 days after ovulation/12 days after trigger.

Is this normal or does it indicate an additional problem?

Any thoughts much appreciated.

SS


----------



## karenanna

Hi Shooting Star

I don't know much about ovulation induction as I had IVF treatment, but one of the things I found was that I never got to the end of the 2ww - I would always get my AF around day 8/9.

When I moved clinics I mentioned this and they decided to monitor my progesterone more closeley. At embryo transfer my levels were good, but within 48 hours they had plummeted and I needed extra progesterone support.

Not sure if this is relevant in your case, but it may be worth asking about progesterone levels.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Karenanna

I will mention this to con as it may be important. Did you use progesterone pessaries?

Thanks

SS


----------



## karenanna

Hi SS

I was initially put on just the cylogest pessaries but they then supplemented this with a gestone injection when they discovered my progesterone levels were dropping significantly.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## bearhug

Hello!  I have exactly the same problem. I talked to the nurse today and she said she'd mention it to the consultant in case they recommend I take 3 persaries a day.  What were you told Shooting Star.

I've got FET soon and I'm worried it won't get a chance to stick before AF arrives


----------



## cmacke24

hi

I've had one round of ovulation induction so far and the same happened to me. I got Af 10 days after I was told I'd ovulate with Ovatril, and wondered if 10 days was too short aswell but maybe its normal after all.  The nurse didnt comment on it being short today but will ask abpiut needing extra progesterone at my next scan. Good luck to you with it all x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

When I asked con she said 10 days would still be considered normal. On day 11 of 2ww and have some pain. Just hope AF is not on its way again

cmacke24. Do you ever come on to the OI thread. There are a few of us on there. Its a sub board of the clomid one

SS


----------



## bearhug

Hello girlies!

SS I hope AF keeps away hun,            .

They decided to put me on two each morning and each evening. I started them today, yuk!

xxx


----------



## viviloves

On my last cycle I switched over to PIO shots as my level was very low on the pessaries; 2 a day. This cycle I have only used the shots and my level has been right on track; my DH does it each morning before work. They can sting but it helps to inject very slowly- something a DH or DP will do better than a busy nurse. 
Anyway, it`s another option if you find the pessaries are not keeping your level high enough. 
Vi


----------

